# Band suggestion for slimbow



## Alexander Porrata Ortiz (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello I have the pocket hunter slingbow and the band on it are start to get damage an are starting to wear and I am looking for a replacement. according to the creators of the slingshot the band when you pull 28 inches is 40 to 45 pounds. I'm looking for a band that could equal or surpass that poundage . I'm new to the slingshot


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Maybe try Theratube Silver or Purple DubDub. I use both of these on slingbows and am very pleased with them.

Have you a photo of your slingbow?


----------



## Alexander Porrata Ortiz (Dec 30, 2013)

This is the pocket hunter


----------



## Alexander Porrata Ortiz (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Alexander Porrata Ortiz (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

Looking at the images on google it looks like TB black tubing to me but I could be wrong again


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Alexander Porrata Ortiz said:


> IMG_20131230_101453.jpg


This is one of mine that has the purple DUbDub on it. Yours might well be the Theratube Black but that does usually last a long,long time


----------



## Alexander Porrata Ortiz (Dec 30, 2013)

I think that will try the black thera band . Another question with the black thera band can I shoot glass marble this will be occasionally because the pocket hunter is for arrow only


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Alexander Porrata Ortiz said:


> I think that will try the black thera band . Another question with the black thera band can I shoot glass marble this will be occasionally because the pocket hunter is for arrow only


Well, as a general rule shooting light stuff with heavy rubber shortens band life considerably. But Theratube Black seems to be pretty tolerant of this.


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Man.....I dig yours Ruthie..Thats very Cool...did you make that?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

DarrinGlennCook said:


> Man.....I dig yours Ruthie..Thats very Cool...did you make that?


Thank you  Yes, i make all my own shooters. I've got silly lots of slingbows now but I still seem to prefer the two simple 'survival slingbows'

Although I'm wondering about making an extended version of this mini-starship slingbow


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

awesome slingbows Ruthie..I have no means to make one..all tho I sure would love to shoot a sling bow..AKA Oldmiser


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

oldmiser said:


> awesome slingbows Ruthie..I have no means to make one..all tho I sure would love to shoot a sling bow..AKA Oldmiser


Thank you . You might find that it's pretty easy to convert your slingshot. What sort do you use ?


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi ruthy i see you recomended theraband black tubing . I ahva an hfx slingbow now im using thereband green tubing on it now as a wrist rocket . im having trouble with length .i tore the 22 pnd tubes that it came with in 26 shot with 1/2 steel. The green i cut 1 in to inche and a half longer and are holding up well.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

namazu said:


> Hi ruthy i see you recomended theraband black tubing . I ahva an hfx slingbow now im using thereband green tubing on it now as a wrist rocket . im having trouble with length .i tore the 22 pnd tubes that it came with in 26 shot with 1/2 steel. The green i cut 1 in to inche and a half longer and are holding up well.


I still think Theratube Black is pretty good...though I haven't tried the new version. Normally though I go for Theratube Silver...lots of clout and lasts a long time.

The other alternatives that I favour are Theraband Gold and very heavy surgical tubing. The TBG does tend to tear but I have found it much better uncut, just rolling a full width into a tube. On this version it is pseudotapered giving a 10" width going down to 5". it's a bit of a heavy draw but packs lots of punch.

The survival bow had to be without an arm brace to be compact for the bugout bag so I've lowered the forks right down which makes it a manageable draw


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks Ruthie im going to consider your option . Im planning on mainly using tubing for my hfx , when im ready just trying to learn as much as i can before i do.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ruthiexxxx said:


> DarrinGlennCook said:
> 
> 
> > Man.....I dig yours Ruthie..Thats very Cool...did you make that?
> ...


Ruthie, I got to tell ya, your slingbows look very cool and unique ...I love them ;- )

wll


----------

